#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  12 voedingen van de profeet vrede zij met hem:

## _Princes_1

*12 voedingen van de profeet vrede zij met hem:*

*Gerst:*
Goed tegen koorts, wanneer gebruikt wordt in soep.

*Dadels:*
De profeet vrede zij met hem zei dat een huis zonder dadels een huis zonder voedsel is. Het zou regelmatig gegeten moeten worden bij geboorte (vrouw).

*Vijgen:*
Het is een fruit van paradijs en een genezing voor aambeien. 

*Druiven:*
De profeet vrede zij met hem was gek op druiven - het zuivert de bloed, voorziet van energie en gezondheid, versterkt de nieren en zuivert de darmen.

*Honing:*
Gezien als de beste middel tegen diarree wanneer gemixt met heet water. Het is de eten der eten, dranken der dranken en geneesmiddel der geneesmiddelen. Het wordt gebruikt om eetlust te creren, versterken van de maag, elimineert slijm, conserveermiddel van vlees, haar conditioner, eye soother en mondwater. Het is extreem bevorderlijk in de morgen in warm water.

*Meloen:*
De profeet vrede zij met hem zei: "Niemand van jullie vrouwen die zwanger is en eet van water meloen zal falen in het voortbrengen van een kind met een mooi gelaat en een goede karakter."

*Melk:*
De profeet vrede zij met hem zei dat melk hitte van de hart wegveegt zoals een vinger zweet van zijn wenkbrauw wegveegt. Het versterkt de rug, verbetert de hersens, hernieuwd visie en verdrijft vergeetachtigheid. 

*Paddenstoel:*
De profeet vrede zij met hem zei dat de paddenstoel een goede geneesmiddel is voor de ogen, het dient ook een soort van geboorte controle en voorkomt verlammingen.

*Olijven olie:*
Uitstekende behandeling voor het huid en haar. Het vertraagt oude leeftijd (verschijnselen) en behandeld maagzuur. 

*Granaatappel:*
De profeet vrede zij met hem zei dat het jou reinigt van Satan en kwade plannen voor 40 dagen.

*Azijn:*
Een voedsel dat de profeet vrede zij met hem gebruikelijk was te eten samen met olijven olie. (Wat nu een trend is in elite Italiaanse restaurants)

*Water:*
De profeet vrede zij met hem zei dat de beste drank in deze wereld water is, wanneer je dorst hebt drink het in kleine slokjes en niet grote slokken. Grote slokken nemen creert een ziekte in de lever.

*Dus vrede en zegeningen zij met de geliefde profeet Mohammed vrede zij met hem welke ons dit heeft verteld met magistrale kennis dat hij bezit, wat heden ten dag de wijste geleerden doet verbazen. In shaa Allaah zal deze informatie voor ons allen nut hebben.*
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

notificatie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## - Moslima.

Oh maschaAllaah, ga er rekening mee houden
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## _Princes_1

Incha Allah taa'la ougtie
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Sterretje2

Masjaallah
_Oorspronkelijk geplaatst via mobiel.ANSAAR.NL_
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## _Princes_1

:bism:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Allahou Akbar

:hoera:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## _Princes_1

:masha:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## Allahou Akbar

-
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## _Princes_1

:bism:
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

